# Best quick detailer?



## ethos (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi guys,

Looking for a detailer in between main waxes to be used every week?

What are you recommendations?


----------



## warne (Apr 30, 2006)

Meguiars final finish


----------



## ethos (Jun 24, 2007)

I've heard good things about this;

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=68&products_id=292


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Meguairs ultimate quick detailer is very good.

Zaino Z6 is excellent as is Z8 which is a sealent as well as qd.


----------



## ethos (Jun 24, 2007)

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=68&products_id=360

2 votes so far for this stuff then *reads up*

Thanks, I'm finding I am getting some water marks after drying so this would be ideal to get rid of these and also preserve the wax underneath it seems!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Duragloss Aquawax is excellent for in between wax schedules, as is Zaino Z6 and Megs last touch.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sonus nuba spritz is my fave.


----------



## ethos (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, gives me something to work with now. 

Just need to choose one


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

ClearKote Quik Shine; Poorboy's QD+

Gareth


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Finish Kare 425, Optimum Instant Detailer, ClearKote Quik Shine

From OTC, the Arexons Speed Polish is surprisingly good.

Z8, AW are sprayable sealants, aka more substantial products, therefore I don't rate them as QDs.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Not used THAT many, but to date:

1. Clearkote Quik Shine :thumb:
2. Megs UQD


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

what about megs next generation QD?


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone use optimum car wax, or is this not classed as a QD?


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Optimum offers 2 QDs: ONR diluted to QD-strength or the new Optimum Instant Detailer. OCW is a spray wax/sealant, not a QD.


----------



## Tomppa (Nov 14, 2007)

Just use Ag Aqua wax... when ever you feel it's needed to waxed...


----------



## malinmip (Sep 26, 2007)

Presta Show'n Shine for me, Pro's QD.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I really like the Victoria QD - leaves a lovely finish :thumb:


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

only used 2 so far & i'm happy with both

ClearKote Quikshine
Serious Performance Show Detailer


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> I really like the Victoria QD - leaves a lovely finish :thumb:


Absolutely agree!!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

MX5Argie said:


> what about megs next generation QD?


I have personally found this to be the worst QD i have ever used, it is streaky and leaves very little gloss.


----------



## farcrygamer (Sep 6, 2007)

Autosmart reglaze. Quite nice and very good value for money:thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

I use either Raceglaze Clearmist or my new favorite which is Smartdetail by Smartwax :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

KingEdward said:


> only used 2 so far & i'm happy with both
> 
> ClearKote Quikshine
> Serious Performance Show Detailer


I also use these 2 + Sonus Canauba Spritz and all are excellent :thumb:.

Actually rediscovering just how good the Clearkote Quikshine is on paint after only using it on glass for a while as I've been using the other 2 on paintwork - probably still the best QD out there because it's so versatile yet this is not at the expense of performance in any one area - pity you can't get it in the gallon size anymore in the UK.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

For a QD that you would use for very very light dust removal purposes, Meguiars Last Touch or Zaino Z6 if you wanted to spend a little more. Both leave a little something, the LT not that much but it is super slick for safe very light dust removal and is superb value for money and a great staple QD. Zaino Z6 deepens the gloss of a finish notably for a QD, but is much more expensive.

The Meguiars UQD is very nice - definitely adds a little something to the finish but is quite expensive as I find that its needs more than just a little spritz for it to be working at its best, and the extra it leaves does not last very long, and that goes for the extra water repellancy it adds too. Its very nice, works well but wouldn't be my pick.

My pick for a QD to add extra to your finish and use every week after washing would be Zaino Z8. Yes, it is a spray sealent so could be argues it is not strictly a QD but it is marketed as a QD and performs in a way many QDs are striving to perform these days in that it adds extra protection and looks, which is a claim of many QDs. So I would personally rate it as a QD... Its expensive per bottle but you use less of it than Meguiars UQD for example, and in price per application it works out cheaper than many I find owing to how little you use. Out of all the QDs I own, its also the one that adds the most to the looks (be that over Zaino's own sealents or over a wax) and the one where the looks that are added last the longest. Would be my choice.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Does Z8 really need to be used over other Zaino products as part of the full Zaino treatment package to get the best from it or can it be used on top of a carnauba wax. The only thing putting me off trying some is the fact that I've read that any remaining layer of Z8 on the paint when it comes to the time for re-waxing would need to be stripped off in order for the wax layer to bond?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Does Z8 really need to be used over other Zaino products as part of the full Zaino treatment package to get the best from it or can it be used on top of a carnauba wax. The only thing putting me off trying some is the fact that I've read that any remaining layer of Z8 on the paint when it comes to the time for re-waxing would need to be stripped off in order for the wax layer to bond?


You can happily use Z8 over a carnuaba wax, have been doing that for some time and with very good results...

Not sure about the need to strip before applying more wax though, I'll give it a go and see if wax will take to it, but I've never wanted to top it thus far...


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Chemcical Guys Synthetic QD is pretty good too


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

3D Final Touch from Autobrite is great stuff .


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I`ve found this to be excellent :- Gtechniq C3 Smart Carnauba QD


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> You can happily use Z8 over a carnuaba wax, have been doing that for some time and with very good results...
> 
> Not sure about the need to strip before applying more wax though, I'll give it a go and see if wax will take to it, but I've never wanted to top it thus far...


Please do Dave, I need a new QD and need to know if Z8 will work good with my Z Concours and if I can still layer it properly


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

MX5Argie said:


> what about megs next generation QD?


Personally I don't rate it, it caused my MF cloth to 'stick' to the bodywork.

I really rate Chem Guys Carnuba QD spray.


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Can you buy ClearCote QD in bigger bottles than standard?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I`ve found this to be excellent :- Gtechniq C3 Smart Carnauba QD


Nobody else ?
The free samples went quick enough


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

ahaydock said:


> I really like the Victoria QD - leaves a lovely finish :thumb:


I'll 2nd that, great stuff :thumb:

Although I'm in love with Zaino Z-8 at the mo, but thats a bit more than just a QD


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ctaverner said:


> Can you buy ClearCote QD in bigger bottles than standard?


Alex @ Serious Performance used to sell it in the gallon concentrate size and I've bought a couple of these from him over the last year or so, but he no longer stocks them - in fact, last time I looked he didn't have the small triggers either 

I'll post on his section to see if he's planning on importing the gallons again :thumb: (Done  )


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Has to be megs last touch for me too 

It has so many uses.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

> Alex @ Serious Performance used to sell it in the gallon concentrate size and I've bought a couple of these from him over the last year or so, but he no longer stocks them - in fact, last time I looked he didn't have the small triggers either


Due to concentrating on our own and the Finish Kare range at the moment :thumb:.


----------

